# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Machine vision from Cognex Corporation, Natick, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cognex Corporation

Home page - cognex.com/products/machine-vision

----------


## Airicist

Back to basics: introduction to machine vision

Published on May 12, 2014




> Learning the basics of machine vision can help simplify inspection applications and make results more reliable and repeatable on your production line. 
> 
> In this informative webinar, our expert presenter will answer common questions such as :
> 
> What is machine vision? 
> 
> What kind of problems does it solve? 
> 
> What vision concepts do you need to master? 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Cognex Automotive Solutions

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> Eliminating production errors, optimizing quality and controlling traceability are essential to improving the quality of vehicles. No other company does this better for vehicle manufacturers and automotive parts suppliers than Cognex. Cognex offers a range of solutions including 2D and 3D Vision Systems and Industrial Barcode Readers ideal for taking on the toughest and most common automotive applications.

----------


## Airicist

In-Sight 2000 Introduction

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> In-Sight 2000 series vision sensors combine the power of an In-Sight vision system with the simplicity and affordability of a vision sensor. Ideal for solving error-proofing applications, these vision sensors set new standards for value, ease of use and flexibility thanks to a powerful combination of proven In-Sight vision tools, a simple setup, and a modular design featuring field changable lighting and optics.
> 
> For more information visit "In-Sight 2000 Vision Sensors"

----------


## Airicist

Cognex vision for automated robotics

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Cognex has robust solutions for VGR applications. The patented PatMax pattern-finding algorithm provides the highest level of precision. Auto-Calibration reduces setup time, minimizes machine-to-machine variation, and simplifies vision-to-robot coordination.

----------


## Airicist

Cognex automotive solutions

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Eliminating production errors, optimizing quality and controlling traceability are essential to improving the quality of vehicles. No other company does this better for vehicle manufacturers and automotive parts suppliers than Cognex. Cognex offers a range of solutions including 2D and 3D Vision Systems and Industrial Barcode Readers ideal for taking on the toughest and most common automotive applications.

----------


## Airicist

Cognex Vision Guided Robotics (VGR) - Build Your Vision

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Cognex Vision is used to guide YuMi, ABB's collaborative dual-arm assembly robot.

----------

